# Wood talk



## Chiles (Jan 29, 2007)

I need some advice from the "been there and done that" crowd.

I split a bunch of cherry that I picked up at my uncles farm.  These pieces were well over 30" in diameter and it took all I had just to roll them to the splitter.  Here is my concern...

This was an old tree that was hollow in the center.  When I split the wood, the inner rings were white with mold and I found a few termite colonies.  I spent the better part of the day splitting off the outer pieces which means my pile of usable wood was smaller then the stuff that I am trashing.

How picky are you guys about what you cook with?  I am using the test of:  If I would not eat off of it, I am not going to cook with it.


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I would not use punky wood and if there termites make sure they don't into use other wood supply if you have any.

The better the condition of the wood the more flavor it will produce.

Jim


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2007)

Only use good, dense wood.  If you take two pieces and "wack" them together, they should make  a high pitched, crisp sound.  (much like the crack of a baseball off a wood bat)


----------



## Chiles (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks guys, that is what I thought.  Not that I would ever cook with termite infested wood, but you can imagine how heartbroken I was when I split open thes huge logs and found little pockets of soft spots.   From the outside, these looked like great solid pieces.

From now on, I am going to stick with the smaller pieces and not take the lower trunk portions.  Too much work for the little usable wood.  

Thanks again


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2007)

_Unless it's my parents_.... people usually don't take down whole good trees. 
They cut down a apple and a pear tree last summer and didn't tell me.  Then couldn't understand why it bothered me that they had the guy that cut them down haul all the wood off.  :roll: 
So I still pay for wood. :?


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 29, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> _Unless it's my parents_.... people usually don't take down whole good trees.
> They cut down a apple and a pear tree last summer and didn't tell me.  Then couldn't understand why it bothered me that they had the guy that cut them down haul all the wood off.  :roll:
> So I still pay for wood. :?



Dang Finney,  

I think you just hurt MY feelings.  Pear and apple going to the scrap pile.  I'll bet the tree surgeon called one of his pit buddies and made a nice profit.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Chiles (Jan 29, 2007)

The only thing I have had to pay for thus far is hickory.  

We have a good BBQ place near by and the owner will let me pick the smaller pieces out of his stock for a more then reasonable price.  I think I got 12 smaller chunks for about 20 bucks if I remember right.  Cheaper then charcoal per pound anyway.  He told me he is paying around 420.00 a chord, delivered and stacked.   

I just got a line on a pecan tree that went down.   I'll keep you posted

Chiles


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd like to get my hands on some pecan  
I have a buddy that owns his own tree service and he hasn't had good smoking wood lately. 

Finney, I have about a half cord of pear wood. It's yours come and get it


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 29, 2007)

Chiles said:
			
		

> The only thing I have had to pay for thus far is hickory.
> 
> We have a good BBQ place near by and the owner will let me pick the smaller pieces out of his stock for a more then reasonable price.  I think I got 12 smaller chunks for about 20 bucks if I remember right.  Cheaper then charcoal per pound anyway.  He told me he is paying around 420.00 a chord, delivered and stacked.
> 
> ...



I guess I consider myself lucky... I paint all this guys equipment when he first gets it...and all I do is pick up the phone and he's back in my yard with this truck http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b347/ ... CN0885.jpg
with whatever I ask for.
I consider my labor painting and lettering his rigs front to back a small price for the convenience of getting wood when needed.


----------



## Rub the Butt (Jan 29, 2007)

Puff,

You need to live down here.  All the pecan you can haul away!  Its the hickory thats hard to find.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 29, 2007)

Well you very fortunant to not be tempted to use that cheery wood.  It turn all your stuff blacker than the ace of spades and give it a funky smell.  The Good Lord intended for us to use cheery wood to make furniture. It aint for cooking. 

bigwheel




			
				Chiles said:
			
		

> I need some advice from the "been there and done that" crowd.
> 
> I split a bunch of cherry that I picked up at my uncles farm.  These pieces were well over 30" in diameter and it took all I had just to roll them to the splitter.  Here is my concern...
> 
> ...


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 29, 2007)

Rub the Butt said:
			
		

> Puff,
> 
> You need to live down here.  All the pecan you can haul away!  Its the hickory thats hard to find.



What would that log truck in my previous post loaded to the top with Hickory bring for $$$$ down your way...maybe it would be worth the trip!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> [quote="Rub the Butt":mvyzsriq]Puff,
> 
> You need to live down here.  All the pecan you can haul away!  Its the hickory thats hard to find.



What would that log truck in my previous post loaded to the top with Hickory bring for $$$$ down your way...maybe it would be worth the trip![/quote:mvyzsriq]
I'm drivin' Joe


----------



## Chiles (Jan 29, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well you very fortunant to not be tempted to use that cheery wood.  It turn all your stuff blacker than the ace of spades and give it a funky smell.  The Good Lord intended for us to use cheery wood to make furniture. It aint for cooking.
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...



I've had great success with the cherry I have used thus far.  179lbs of turkey breasts that got rave reviews.  Hickory has too strong of a taste for me to do birds, but is great for my pork.

Cherry seems to be much milder and produces a pretty color.  Am I missing something?

Chiles
Still learning


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 30, 2007)

To answer the original question. I would not use it if it's been termite infested unless you're sure that you trimmed all the bad wood away.  I know, it sucks. I took down the last half of a Pecan tree that was damaged from a storm years ago and it was a similar situation. By the time I cut all of the bad stuff away, I was left with a pile of good wood smaller than the bad stuff.

On to the Cherry wood comment about not meant to be used for cooking. I couldn't disagree more. I love using a combo of cherry, oak, and pecan for anything pork and chicken. If it's leaving that color and flavor on food, it isn't seasoned well enough yet. I have found that if it's not well seasoned, it will give you those kinds of problems.

I reguraly have a stock pile of white oak (my prefered wood), hickory, pecan, and cherry. Love using them all. Usually in certain combinations for certain meats. I've even been know to cook my ribs once in a while with no rub or sauce, just smoke. And rarely are there any left on the plate from the guests.

Tim


----------

